# Kenpo and Kempo



## Aaron (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm wondering if some of you senior belts can help explain this to me.  I'm intersted in the difference (historical or otherwise) between Kenpo and Kempo (particluarly Shorinji Kempo).

I've read a small bit about Shorinji Kempo and that it's founder was a man named Doshin So who some how trained under Chinese instruction while China was still under Japanese occupation (Which seems strange to me).

Is Kempo an early form of Kenpo?  If so, how has Kenpo and then American Kenpo "evolved"?  As I understand it Kenpo started in Hawaii, where it came from before that I'm unsure.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Zoran (Sep 30, 2002)

Both Kenpo and Kempo is pronounced KEMPO. Some say Kenpo is the correct spelling, something to due with oreintal kanji rules. Others say different.

Kenpo/Kempo can generally be divided into two groups. Traditional Okinawan/Japanese and Westernized/Modern Kenpo. 

*Okinawan/Japanese includes;*
*RyuKyu Kenpo* - from the Ryukyu Islands
*Shorinji Kempo*
*Kosho Ryu Kempo*
etc.

*Westernized/Modern includes;*
*Ed Parker's American Kenpo*
*Kajukenbo* - a eclectic system using kenpo as it's base
*Shaolin Kenpo* - a system that added 5 animal Kung Fu
*Tracy Kenpo* - Even if called Traditional, it is still a more modern version of Kenpo
etc

That is basically a general overview of it. Try checking the sites at http://dmoz.org/Sports/Martial_Arts/Kenpo/Shorinji/. Also, you may be able to find a couple sites listed on my site.

***Just added this***
Kenpo came to the states by route of China (Shaolin Chuan Fa), Okinawa/Japan, Hawaii (Mitose/Chow), to the States (Ed Parker being the first). There is no real way to know for sure before Hawaii. History gets a little muddled the farther back you go. Heck, what am I saying! Kenpo people can't agree on what happened last year!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 30, 2002)

Look in another kempo FAQ. Lots of history in there.
Bob:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/kenpoprinciples.htm#spelling



Ian.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aaron _
> 
> *I'm wondering if some of you senior belts can help explain this to me...*



Aaron,

I'm sure Mr. Conatser (Goldendragon7) can explain it to you.
Visit the QnA thread in the Kenpo Section and/or send him a Private Message or both.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2002)

My previous post doesn't read right.
I want to say that while I understand that Mr. Parker and maybe even Mr. Chow always took care to spell Kenpo with an "n" I don't think that was really your question and while I don't know the answer, I would bet that Mr. Conatser does.

I think it sounded too condescending the way I put it earlier.  My apologies.
:asian:


----------



## Aaron (Oct 17, 2002)

Not at all, thanks for the input!

Aaron


----------



## Blindside (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi Aaron,

Who are you studying with?  I saw on your profile it said "Tiger and Dragon" is that someone associated with Mr. Durgan?  I'm just curious, I lived there a long time, and there aren't really that many kenpoists up that way.

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Aaron (Oct 18, 2002)

Lamont,
Yes I'm am training with Mr. Durgan out of a dojo in Bonnie Lake.  The class was small when I started but it's growing quickly, a testiment to the skill of Mr. Durgan!

If you're ever back in the area feel free to come by!

Aaron


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aaron _
> *I'm wondering if some of you senior belts can help explain this to me.  I'm intersted in the difference (historical or otherwise) between Kenpo and Kempo (particluarly Shorinji Kempo).*


None at all semantically; the same way that a newspaper in Japanese can be called either shimbun or shinbun. Some people just find the plosive "m" sound easier to pronounce mid-word than the glottal stop.
The reason we spell Shorinji Kempo as we do is because it's tradition; after all, Kaiso had to standardise the name.
HTH.


----------

